# Do Amano Shrimp eat snail/fish eggs?



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Hard to say. My amanos, esp. the larger ones, will snag food from the fish, and rumble over sinking pellets amongst themselves. I'm pretty sure they don't bother snail eggs, at least not so's you'd notice :roll: 
Puffer eggs? Hm, just don't know.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't know about snail eggs but I have seen mine eating the snail out of its shell. This is why I only have one snail left.


----------



## dapi (Feb 25, 2004)

jread said:


> Just wondering about this because I have a 5-gallon breeding tank that I setup for my dwarf puffers. There are two of them in there and I'm hoping to breed them eventually.
> 
> The tank is heavily planted so it needs something to keep it clean. I have an oto to take care of algae but I also need some type of scavenger in the tank. I keep amanos in my other dwarf puffer tank and they keep it SPOTLESS! I would like to also add some to the breeding tank but I'm worried about two things:
> 
> ...


Lunch, dinner and snacks


----------



## Rygel (Mar 15, 2004)

Mine new Amanos are pretty aggressive. They weren't in the tank 10 seconds before they were grabbing everything they could get their claws on.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Resurrecting a serious zombie thread I happened upon while googling. I suspect my amanos are snacking on bladder snails and/or eggs in my 50g. I've had 4 of them in my tank maybe 2 weeks (OK, 3 as of yesterday...RIP shrimpie) and already I'm seeing a noticeable decline in clusters of eggs and lots of empty shells in the tank...and far fewer tiny bladder snails floating and cruising around.

Or it could be my dwarf crayfish going to town, but the amanos are the ones eating the eggs, at least...at least this is what I'm assuming. They don't seem to be particularly picky about what they shove in their pie-holes and are very very busy little eaters.


----------

